# Horse and Groom Pub - Cambridgeshire - December 2015



## ExploringwithAKE (Jan 1, 2016)

So I recently got myself back into urbexing and a little bit outside of Cambridgeshire I stumbled across this little beauty of a pub that I can describe as nothing more then ideal for getting into urbexing. Out of the way enough to give you a pleasant walk when looking for the location and big enough to lose a good hour or so to. We were doing what we call an Urbex pub crawl where we were going to different abandoned pubs during the night time and this was a first stop so the pictures were a lot more artistic then I would have gone for simply due to all lighting coming from torch light so apologies in advance for that. 



 

The horse and groom pub was only abandoned due to its poor location, being located on an A road where there are no ways to turn around making it incredibly frustrating to get to even if you know where you are going. It's had many proposals to be turned into a hotel, though the council have rejected all planning permission and the place has laid abandoned for a good 10+ years. 





It's easy to tell from first glance that this place has been absolutely abandoned with no one keeping an eye on it or caring for it. Vandals have clearly had a field day with it over the years which is extremely upsetting because from what we could tell the place was back in its day a very quaint and pleasant pub. 





This was the main pub area and you could so easily just imagine people sat merrily drinking and socialising in the bar area. 





We can only imagine that this part would have been an adorable reception area for weddings since the pub was used for weddings when it was open. With fields and trees surrounding the whole pub bar the side hitting on the road it actually seems like it would have been quite perfect for small, close weddings.





Behind the bar lurked a surprisingly pleasant cellar which I would say be careful around as the trap door that used to cover it is no longer present and I almost fell straight down it when going behind the bar. 





And now we know the secret behind the beer taps at a pub  





This pub has a serious obsession with collecting tyres, there were even some in the basement!






Sum's the pub up as a whole really, food and beer!





The old menu was still up which is just adorable to see! 





The pub toilettes had seen better days. Would be a pretty horrific sight to behold if you were just using the toilettes and then suddenly upstairs ceiling! 





This pub even had a shower room available for clients to use. This pub had like everything! 





The kitchen area. 





Have fun walking up these to get to the upper areas, suddenly the basement stairs don't seem that bad! 





Fancy perching on here whilst looking out the window and admiring the view? 

Now have fun side stepping this just to reach a few of the rooms still accessible upstairs. For a relatively small place getting upstairs was a mammoth challenge :S 









Finally upstairs!





As you can see some of the upstairs was just nigh on impossible to reach due to the distinct lack of floor. There were about 5 rooms we couldn't reach because of this 





One of the first of the two rooms accessible upstairs. We're pretty sure some one had set up camp there due to a mass pile of clothing and food supplies.





The second of the accessible rooms, for some odd reason some one had started a fire in this room at some point as there was plenty of evidence of it in the middle of this room. 





This place has a serious toilette vendetta! 





So many mirrors so much broken glass everywhere! 

So that basically wraps up what there was to see at this place. There was also an animal house out back and a garden with a few bits to see but we wanted to keep some of the place a surprise in case any of you want to visit it. 

Sorry if the report is a bit bad, I'm new to all of this but I hoped you liked what you saw regardless of if it was short. 

Happy exploring people,

From the exploring the forgotten team


----------



## krela (Jan 1, 2016)

Light painting with a torch is a definite skill, but it's also quite often one of the best ways to take photos in derelict buildings. Keep practicing! 

Tyres appear in these places because it's cheaper for tyre retailers to flytip old ones rather than pay for proper disposal.


----------



## ExploringwithAKE (Jan 1, 2016)

Thank you, I'll keep practicing and endeavour to get better with the more places I explore. I'm still super new to this but I will do my best to get better. As for the flytipping its kinda of annoying of them to do that but some one thought that one tyre was particularly special because it had its own shelf lol.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jan 1, 2016)

Crikey! That is trashed! Wouldn't imagine that's gonna be around for much longer.


----------



## URBANMYTH (Jan 1, 2016)

Good effort thanks


----------



## ironsky (Jan 1, 2016)

Nice report, I honestly believe that in ten years time their will be no pubs left only restaurant type ones and wet sale pubs will be like this one a thing of the past.


----------



## smiler (Jan 1, 2016)

A derelict pub crawl? That is a stonking idea, sheer brilliance, do you mind if I borrow it? Good report lovely pics, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Jan 1, 2016)

Great commentary there and not a bad set of images given the very low light.


----------



## TheNarrator (Jan 1, 2016)

Nice report! I think the photography gives the places an eerier feel haha nice work!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 2, 2016)

Regardless of the lighting you did all right but what a mess there can't be much left to wreck!


----------



## ExploringwithAKE (Jan 2, 2016)

I found normal pub crawls to be boring so I decided to make it more exciting so please feel free to use the idea, the more people doing it the better I say, so borrow away  And thank you for the kind words


----------

